# lump onnthe neck of my pigeon 25days old



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

I hav a baby pigeon who was thrown away by other adult pigeons and was bleeding. At that time he was 4 days old. And now he's 25 days. I'm amazed that he is still alive as I dint have any hope. But now there is a prob. 2 days back he has got a lump like stuff below his ear. Its very unusual. And now I have noticed that he is getting the same lump on the other side of the neck below the ear.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

His mouth is clear and pink from inside.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you checked way down his throat with a flash light? Anything way down there? I would treat for canker.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Well... I dint use a flashlight as he doesn't even let me open his mouth properly to check... but i will probably check it today.. have u seen the picture .?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I have. That's why I would treat him for canker. 
Hold him against you, so that you have more control, and open his beak. It isn't all that hard. Or have someone else hold him, while you open his beak. He isn't going to let you. You just do it.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Allrite... I will let you know as soon as possible.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

This is the picture. Can u fig out a small yellow dot in the left corner of his mouth at the end ?


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Picture of the mouth


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I do see what you are looking at, but barely. I've seen lumps in babies throats before, usually a bit lower than that though. But the lack of feathering around the face and throat suggests canker to me. Can you get meds for canker? Metronidazole?


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

It will take some time for me to get the medicine. But is there any home remedy to get rid off canker ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NO. Afraid not. I believe it is canker and without treatment it will get worse. Pigeon can die. If no way to have a vet check it, and give you medicine, then maybe can find some online or at a pet store that sells fish. Just make sure it has only Metronidazole in it. Call around.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Ohh god... I'm afraid.. however I'll get the medicine. If i get it.. then what should be the required dosage ? For how many days should i give him ? I hope he gets cured asap.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

And yeah.. what food should i give him in such a situation ? Currently i m giving him oats and cerelac consisting of dates and wheat in... its in powder form. I mix it with warm water and make it fluid .. paste type.. n feed him some water too. Can i make him bath if possible. ? Will it harm him in any way ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He shouldn't be getting the cerelac, as it contains milk, and pigeons can not digest dairy products. Can you find a grain cereal that doesn't contain milk? Frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed, or fresh peas cooked to very soft can be fed. You have to hold the pigeon on your lap, open his beak, and put in a pea. Then push it way to the back of his throat and over the tongue. Close his beak. If you have pushed it far enough back, he will swallow it. If not, he will throw it out. He can eat about 30 or so of these probably 3 times a day. But don't feed again until the crop empties. 

The Metronidazole would be 30 mg once a day for 10 days. If it clears in that time, good. If not, you will have to give it longer. Treat him after you feed him.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Can I feed him chick peas? Boiled and mashed ? I went to many vet centres .. they said that they provide it only for adult pigeons .. not for young ones as its too strong..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cuttie pie said:


> Can I feed him chick peas? Boiled and mashed ? I went to many vet centres .. they said that they provide it only for adult pigeons .. not for young ones as its too strong..


What is too strong? Metronidazole? No it isn't. What do they do then? Let them die?

Can you not get some regular green peas?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

You can buy the metronidazole(flagyl), and give half the normal dosage for an adult bird. 
The dosage is 50 mg per kg of bird, per day. You need to give for 5-10 days, and longer if the problem persists.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Yesterday I took the pigeon for a checkup with the doctor. She said that he is undergoing calcium deficiency. And she prescribed vitamins and mineral supplements . I'm giving him that once in a day now. The lump has started reducing 2darts back. I wanted to know whether can i make him bath with warm water. ? Can I also show him sunlight for vitamin D ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If needed, the dosage of Metro would be 30 mg daily for a youngster. For an adult 50 mg daily. 

As far as bathing, offer him a warm bath, and he may bathe. The sun helps him to make vitamin D3, which he needs to be able to utilize the calcium he gets. Without it, he _would_ become calcium deficient, unless the vitamin D3 is added in his vitamins. Is it in the vitamins you give? He needs the direct rays of the sun though. They don't pass through a window or window screen, they are mostly filtered out.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Okk.. so once in a week or twice i can make him bath .. right ? Well ... the vitamins in it has D3 or not i m not quite sure. When i keep him outside in sunlight he moves away from the rays and finds shade and sit their . So i have to hold him up and put him under sunlight. I will try my best to get him sunlight however.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well he should have a way of getting into the shade, but if he won't go into the sun at all, then I would probably just put him in the sun for 30 min. a few times a week, without the shade. I would give vitamins with vit. D3 in them. They also sell bird lights that can be turned on for a few hours a day that you put above his cage. These also help.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

30 mins ? That is alot right ? 
So should i collect water in a small vessel n put him into it.. right ?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

It is surprising to me that vitamin deficiency can cause lump on the neck.. Are you sure about the expertise of this doctor? I would suggest you treat him for canker as well. 

You can place a shallow container with lukewarm water, he will bathe if he likes. Do not put him into the bath. 
I think you can give him the bath in the afternoon when he is under the sun. That way he will dry fast. Sick birds cannot maintain enough body heat, so it is not a good idea to let him remain wet and cold after a bath.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't put him in the water. If you offer a container with warm water and shoe him by splashing with your hand in the water, he may eventually go in on his own. It's better if he goes in that way. It's easier when one pigeon sees others bathing. Then they want to get in too. But sometimes a lone bird might need a bit of encouraging to try it. Not a real small vessel. Lots of people will buy a new cat litter pan just for their birds bathing. It can be filled a few inches deep and they love it. They do need room to splash around in it. But see if you can encourage him to get in himself. After a while he probably will. If not, you could place him gently into it and see what he does.

As was mentioned, during the day when he is in the sun would be a great time, so he can dry off quickly.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

well... i m quite sure that he doesnt have canker because his lump has reduced alot after giving the medicine. Is it ok if i mix the powder of medicine in his food , which is a paste , as he doesnt drink water properly ? And yes , how many times a week can i make him bath... ? I bathe him today .. but he dint splash up much in water ... he was sitting simply inside .... i even splashed water to show him... but he dint react much... i cleaned his wings with my hand by opening each simultaneously.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cuttie pie said:


> well... i m quite sure that he doesnt have canker because his lump has reduced alot after giving the medicine. Is it ok if i mix the powder of medicine in his food , which is a paste , as he doesnt drink water properly ? And yes , how many times a week can i make him bath... ? I bathe him today .. but he dint splash up much in water ... he was sitting simply inside .... i even splashed water to show him... but he dint react much... i cleaned his wings with my hand by opening each simultaneously.


what medicine did you give.? I did not see where you mentioned one. I think the white dot was canker. sometimes it takes a young bird's immunity to kick in and resolve it. pigeons carry it with them all the time, but it shows itself in times of stress or poor health. most pigeons keep it in check. I would not be worried so much about bathing right now, best to make sure he gets weaned and stays healthy. he will catch on with bathing as he matures, pigeons usually will bath when watching their parents do it after they are flying and out of the nest.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are talking about the vitamins and minerals, yes you can give that in the food.
I agree that I would hold off on bathing till he is feeling better. He will learn when he is feeling better and ready.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Picture of the pigeon . Left one is before and right one is todays pic . Do u feel it is still canker !?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not sure what you want to show, canker is usually in the throat as least the most common kind is. It is a one celled organism. I would treat him for it.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Its near his ears and beak.. the lump area.. something swollen up.. if it was canker ... then how did it reduce in size after giving him vitamins and minerals ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cuttie pie said:


> Its near his ears and beak.. the lump area.. something swollen up.. if it was canker ... then how did it reduce in size after giving him vitamins and minerals ?


I saw a white dot in the throat in the other picture. Im not sure why he had a lump near his ear, unless it was a feather coming in and now it is covered, the ear hole can look like a bump so I don't see anything that you may there in real life sorry. canker is in the throat and crop. vitmains are good and can help with his feather developement and over all heath esp during weaning.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Well for the past three days he is eating sand.. whenever we keep him outside he eats sand .. before he never used to eat in such a way... he doesnt drink water... i even offer him so many times.. but he doesnt want to drink it... he just want to escape.. why is he doing like this ? He is not even eating his food properly.. he feels really hungry when i offer him food.. he runs toward it but when he eats one spoon of it and moves back and tries to escape. I m really worried the way he is reacting since 3 days


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

N yeah he even scratches him self alott. As if something is itching him alot.. whats wrong with him ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Keep offering him water in a small crock. Not while holding him, or he won't drink. Put him down, put a small crock of water in front of him, and gently dip his beak into it, but not over his nostrils. Eventually he will learn. 

How is he eating? Is he eating by himself, or are you feeding him by putting it in his mouth? He can be taught to pick the seed up himself, and might do better. The really don't like force feeding, if not necessary, and it is normal for them to try to get away.

As far as the itching, so many things can do that. Worms can make him itch, moulting, lice or mites.....................................


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cuttie pie said:


> N yeah he even scratches him self alott. As if something is itching him alot.. whats wrong with him ?


maybe it's not him?

his new feathers will itch and preening is necessary. eating sand or grit is normal too, just don't let him eat too much, I would say he needs calcium suppliment.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes.. i am giving him calcium supplements.. yesterday i went for his check up to doc again as he was not eating well though he was feeling really hungry. Doc said he had respiratory infection.. that is lungs were infected... he gave antibiotic .. n now he is completely fine... but I want to clear one doubt.. he is not able to hold grains in his mouth while eating.. he tries alot to eat .. but it constantly falls from his mouth.. n he gets irritated.. so is it fine if i grind the grains , cook them in water and make a paste of it and feed him ? I actually tried that out and he loved it.. he was eating it perfectly.. but i m going to giv him grains so that he learns eating them however.. i jus want to know whether cooking isnt a prob right ?


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

This is the food i am giving . I offer him whole also. But as it falls from his mouth all the time and he gets too hungry i grind and cook thm in water .. cool it and give him. So there's no prob with it right?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I think soaking the grains till soft, then grinding would be enough. 
There's no need to cook.
If he can hold only small seeds in his mouth, you can give him the small variety of seeds for practice. Glad that he is doing better.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Ummm.. well cooking wont cause any problem in his digestion right ?... just in case.. i want to clarify it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can put them in the back of the throat so he swallows them and repeat, at some point he will catch on, esp if you peck your fingers in the dish too like a parent bird eating. he should have a pigeon grain/seed mix in with him at all times, not cooked.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes.. i did that ... but he hates force feeding... he doesnt want anyone to hold him against and put anything in his mouth... so i tried to put the seeds in water.. made it soft ... grinded it... n cooked it for a while n fed him... but if cooking is not necessary then I will avoid it... i hope he learns pecking soon


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cuttie pie said:


> Yes.. i did that ... but he hates force feeding... he doesnt want anyone to hold him against and put anything in his mouth... so i tried to put the seeds in water.. made it soft ... grinded it... n cooked it for a while n fed him... but if cooking is not necessary then I will avoid it... i hope he learns pecking soon


so what if he hates it, wrap him in a towel and be calm and do it, it is how they learn to swallow them. you don't have to do it too many times, just do so before feeding him is baby food.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Cooking is not needed because their digestive systems are designed to eat real seeds, not cooked ones I think. So it will be best to keep his diet as natural as possible. 
I think he is growing up, hence his desire for independence (from you) . You can give him the paste (which he likes) for now, then gradually make the thing more coarse and grainy, until he is ready for the whole grains. 
Give him whole seeds/grains to practice pecking every now and then.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

The pigeon is behaving well .. by God's grace.. but the prob is that he doesnt drink water.. i have to force it into his mouth through syringe... when will he learn to drink water by himself ? Now he is trying to fly .. within a week or two he will learn to fly.. but the prob is he still doesnt know how to eat grains himself.. it trips from his mouth alot.. and he doesnt even want to drink water.. he just loves paste food.. grains he only eats the long ones.. i.e wheat... but thats not enough... i m quite worried...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They can easily be aspirated by giving water with a syringe. You need to keep putting a small crock of water in front of him and gently lowering his beak into it. Just don't cover the nostrils. He will learn in time. And he eventually will learn to pick up seed. It takes time. If you keep giving him water and hand fed food, then he doesn't have the incentive to learn. Let him go longer in the morning without giving him either. Leave a small dish of water, and a dish of seed with him all the time.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

I always give him grains and a cup of water.. he rarely drinks water by himself.. and picks up grains all the time.. but it eventually falls from his mouth... only sometimes it gets into perfectly.. the small ones doesnt get in his mouth... he becomes irritated due to that and starts scattering the grains here and there and messes up.. i giv him food only twice a day.. i hav reduced the number of times .. but still he is not able to get grains by himself...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why are you not leaving the seed and water with him all day? 
If you hand feed frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water, it would be easier. They also contain moisture. Also, after feeding them to him, leave some with him. He will learn how to pick them up quicker than with seed, as they are soft and easier to pick up. From there you can go on to seed.
Hold him on your lap and against your body and put in a pea, then push it to the back of the throat and over the tongue. Now close his beak and allow him to swallow. Do this with about 30 peas for each feeding. Maybe 3 times a day, but only after the crop empties. If it doesn't empty, then wait a bit longer till it does. Then leave some with him.
Once he realizes that they are food, he will begin to pick them up on his own.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

If he is having the paste food, he doesn't need much water afterwards, this could be one reason why he is not drinking. If he is having entirely dry food (seeds and grains) and then not drinking, that is a problem. Usually his poop will be dry if he is not drinking enough water. 
What I suggest is that you monitor the poops. If poops are soft and rounded, it means he is not dehydrated. If poops are enough in number (15-20 in a day), it means that he is having enough food. Let him practice with the seeds till he gets the hang of it.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

His poops are perfectly round and soft.. he poops alot through out the day.. i keep seeds and water in front of him through out the day.. i will stop giving him the paste.. and provide him peas.. green peas.. and offer him dry seeds too and a small vessel of water... is it fine ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They should be the frozen peas. Defrosted and warmed, or fresh peas cooked to very soft. And you will need to hand feed them to him for a bit until he knows what they are. Then leave some with him to practice on. He'll eventually get it. And leave seeds with him all day, along with the water.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Should water be given after feeding him peas? As he doesn't drink water by himself


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you hand feeding the frozen and defrosted peas? They contain moisture, so they will help, but I would still offer it by gently dipping his beak into the water to drink, so that he will eventually learn. I wouldn't put water in his mouth with a syringe.

Are you talking about frozen peas or dry peas?


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

I m using frozen peas.. i put thm in water for sometime ... and then it becomes soft... then i serve it to him.. i am hand feeding him... he drinks really less amount of water.. is it okay ? Bcoz i hav seen pigeons drinking alot of water after having their food...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The moisture in the peas does help if you are feeding enough peas to add enough moisture. It isn't okay forever though, and that is why you need to keep on trying to teach him. Doing the beak dipping several times a day will eventually get him to learn.
How many peas are you giving him? They should be warm, but not hot.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

He is eating green peas properly.. i feed him.. he eats well.. he wants to eat by himself but it's quite difficult for him as it's big in size.. so i divide the pea into two and then he eats it well by his own.. i malso giving him grains but the prob is that he only attacks on the small crushed wheat .. and ignore the other grains.. he literally pecks only on the wheat and leaves out the other grains. Is it fine if he eats wheat and green peas only? As he's not eating the rest of the grains . He loves crushed dry wheat.. he finishes it within aminute or so.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

This is the crushed wheat I'm talking about.. he drinks water now by himself but less in quantity.. i offer him 30 peas thrice in a day . As you prescribed .. is it fine?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

For one thing, you don't cut the peas. They are soft, and he can pick them up and eat them whole.
The other thing.................that isn't wheat. That's cracked corn. Feeding only that is not nutritious enough, and if given all the grains, he will learn to eat them all. Not healthy to give just one thing. He will never learn to eat the other grains if you do that. He's about a month now and should be learning to eat and drink. Do you dip his beak several times daily? Especially after he eats? And are you leaving the water and the seed with him all day?


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm providing him all types of grains.. but attacks on only some of them and leaves the rest.. I also give him water.. he drinks by himself at times.. he eats peas by himself just4 - 5 rest ihave to put in his mouth..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

THey all pick out their favorites. That's normal. If he can drink by himself at times, then he can drink when he needs to. Don't feed him water with a syringe. If he can pick up 4 or 5 and eat them, then you need to back off on the hand feeding and let him do it. If he gets hungry enough, he will. If you don't make him do it, then he won't.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello again 
My baby pigeon had now started to fly.. i leave him in the balcony and early morning he leaves for flying for the two days. But there's a drastic change in his voice. I'm not even sure whether it's a he or she. Before his voice was so melodious and sweet. But now it had become very coarse and rough. Why such a sudden change!? This happened when he newly started flying out with other birds. But is this normal or should I take him to doctor? He's very active and eatiing properly. But his voice had changed tremendously.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

That's his voice cracking. Pigeons do not have sweet voice. He is growing up, so his squeak is getting replaced with normal pigeon voice. Nothing to worry.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

But how can I come to know whether it's a male or female. ?


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Can any one tell me why does my pigeon producing a sound.. when she is alone. ? When i come near her then she starts normal cooing. But unlike tht ... she produces another sound when she is alone. What does it mean?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps he wants a mate...and is making sounds to attract one...just following his instincts.
Hope his lump problem is solved for good. You can not determine the gender just by looking. Some clues are got from mating behavior, which is not possible in this case. To know for sure, I think you need to take a feather for testing to the vet (I'm not sure on this, read it long back)..


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

But if she wants a partner so why does she produces the sound when she is alone? Nowadays she's to much frustrated. I hope she's fine. Her lump problem is solved by Allah's grace. She's healthy. I'll send you her pics soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you take a large mirror and put it in the birds cage, you can watch how he/she reacts to it. Normally a male a few months old or so, will bow and coo to the bird in the mirror, and show off, or he will fight with it. But he will usually react to it. A female............not so much. They may look at it, or sit next to it, but won't bow and coo or show off. This will give you a pretty good idea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cuttie pie said:


> But if she wants a partner so why does she produces the sound when she is alone? Nowadays she's to much frustrated. I hope she's fine. Her lump problem is solved by Allah's grace. She's healthy. I'll send you her pics soon.



How else will she/he find a partner? They will call and try to attract one. That or they see you as a partner and are calling to you.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello everyone.
I just came back from my home country.. around a month i stayed there. My pigeon was kept in the balcony itself. I kept for him enough food. I thought that by now she would have got a partner for herself. But still she is alone. Instead she has come more closer to me. As soon as I open the balcony door she jumps in and then she doesn't want to go out. I'm sending u a video of my pigeon .. the way she is reacting currently. I feel she is taking me as her partner . Just have a look at it . And let me know what exactly it means.
but i m not trying to send u the video . its of 32 mb.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

cuttie pie said:


> Can any one tell me why does my pigeon producing a sound.. when she is alone. ? When i come near her then she starts normal cooing. But unlike tht ... she produces another sound when she is alone. What does it mean?


He / she wants something from you, not a partner. Maybe you don't give him grit or something is bothering him. Pigeons are not singing birds to make sounds only for pleasure of hearing themselves or to attract partners.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons _do_ make a low call when trying to call a mate. They do it all the time. Maybe your bird views you as its mate and is calling you. If someone does not know this, then I don't think they know pigeons very well.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

I want to send you the video. how am i suppose to send. its not uploading.


----------



## cuttie pie (Sep 21, 2013)

hello every one

I wanted to ask you something about the pigeon's droppings . today I noticed my pigeon's dropping. It was unusual. It was rusty brown in colour , really liquidy. I just wanted to ask whether it is something to worry.?


----------

